

The Curious Case of ██████████████ - DayneRathbone
https://medium.com/karma-wiki/the-curious-case-of-e5d837ba5ee5

======
DanBC
This has been on HN before. Then people thought that naming the programmer (in
full, with links to his linkedin profile) was sub-optimal.

The founders seem to be placing all of the blame on this one programmer and
not taking much responsibility for their own failures.

Their continued pushing of this story is unpleasant. It feels like they're
hounding the programmer.

Edit: I agree with this post.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9409873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9409873)

------
milkworsethan
The only thing that I can complain about is using LoC as a measurement and
then, even worse, comparing the LoC of a frontend with the LoC of a backend.

